# Hyatt Beach House Resort



## jillds (Jan 23, 2006)

We will be travelling to the Beach House in February and I have a few questions.  This will be our first trade into a Hyatt and I was wondering if you are provided anything when you arrive.  For example is there dish washer detergent and/or liquid, paper towels, salt and pepper, bath soap, clothes detergent, etc?  It would be helpful to know so that we can pack some of the above rather than buying it when we arrive.

Also, does anyone have a suggestion for a certain room to request?

Thanks in advance!!!!

Jill


----------



## DanR (Jan 25, 2006)

*Hyatt Beach House*

Hi,
We went there a few months ago.  Great place.
It's away from the center of town which we liked.
They provide salt & pepper, dish washing detergent, hand & bath soap, and paper towels.  I'm not sure about the clothes detergent.  We didn't use the washing machine while we were there.  They provide a change of towels during the week.  There's a Public's about a mile away for any grocery shopping that you need to do.
Make sure to attend the Margarita party by the pool on Wednesday afternoon...Free Margaritas!!!!


----------



## jillds (Jan 26, 2006)

Hey thanks for the information!  We're really getting excited!  We'll be sure to hit the Margaritas!  If it's free...it's for me!


----------

